# Kenko 1.4X PRO 300 TC DGX?



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2012)

I did a search and nothing conclusive turned up (which doesn't mean there is nothing), so here it goes:

I've got a crop body and will buy the 70-300L. The Canon extenders won't work, but there is this Kenko 1.4x that seems to "work ok" and costs half. Does anyone know anything more specific concerning iq and af speed, preferably with a crop body like the 60D?

I would get this TC not as a "always on", but for special occasions when the 1.6x300mm aren't sufficient. However, if the iq is so degraded that it's better to shoot @300mm and then crop, you can help me save money here :-o


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> I did a search and nothing conclusive turned up (which doesn't mean there is nothing), so here it goes:
> 
> I've got a crop body and will buy the 70-300L. The Canon extenders won't work, but there is this Kenko 1.4x that seems to "work ok" and costs half. Does anyone know anything more specific concerning iq and af speed, preferably with a crop body like the 60D?
> 
> I would get this TC not as a "always on", but for special occasions when the 1.6x300mm aren't sufficient. However, if the iq is so degraded that it's better to shoot @300mm and then crop, you can help me save money here :-o



Quality is excellent, very little difference compared with the Canon ver I and II extenders, they are not weather sealed.

They will fit a crop body, but not EF-S lenses.

http://www.thkphoto.com/kenko/products/teleplusdgxdg/telepluspro300af14xdgx/


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They will fit a crop body, but not EF-S lenses.



Did you (or anyone else) ever try to make the lens af even w/ f5.6+1.4-extender? The kenko site says the extender disables af @f8. I've read that this is possible by covering some pins - or isn't it worth it because the af of a vanilla eos body doesn't really work @f8 anyway?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> I did a search and nothing conclusive turned up (which doesn't mean there is nothing), so here it goes:
> 
> I've got a crop body and will buy the 70-300L. The Canon extenders won't work, but there is this Kenko 1.4x that seems to "work ok" and costs half. Does anyone know anything more specific concerning iq and af speed, preferably with a crop body like the 60D?
> 
> I would get this TC not as a "always on", but for special occasions when the 1.6x300mm aren't sufficient. However, if the iq is so degraded that it's better to shoot @300mm and then crop, you can help me save money here :-o


I have this teleconverter I used to use it on my 28-300 which canon Tc wont work on. I have tested it on all my lenses the only one it wont fit is my FD lens due to the apature level
IQ is good, wide open it introduces some CA and softens the image a bit but on a sharp lens this isn't too bad
stop it down a stop and IQ is almost back up to par with the base lens with a 300 f4L it you still get AF on all cameras if you have 300 f5.6 you need a 1series. The DGX also reports all info correctly to exif and metering is all correct. It's cheap lightweight and nice to keep in the bag in case you need it


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > They will fit a crop body, but not EF-S lenses.
> ...



nope on my 1Dmk3 f8 max apature works fine if you can find the older DG model I think that will still AF without alteration due to it not reporting exif data


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > They will fit a crop body, but not EF-S lenses.
> ...



The extender does not diasble anything, its the non 1D camera. When the camera sees that you have a aperture smaller than f/5.6, the camera disables autofocus.

You can tape pins on the TC that tell the camera what the aperture is, and it will try to autofocus. This is hit and miss from bosy to bosy and lens to lens. If it does autofocus, it will hunt and be very slow.

Generally, its just as easy to manually focus and have control of the lens aperture.


----------



## mjbehnke (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you all saying this will work with the 70-300 F4-5.6 L ??? I read where the Canon TC will not, so I was going to purchase a 70-200 F4.... But if this works, I'll get the 70-300 instead. As the original poster said, I would not need it much with a range upto 300, as I use a 60D, and this would be a better choice for me as I shoot birds alot.

Thanks for any info!
MJBehnke


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

mjbehnke said:


> Are you all saying this will work with the 70-300 F4-5.6 L ??? I read where the Canon TC will not, so I was going to purchase a 70-200 F4.... But if this works, I'll get the 70-300 instead. As the original poster said, I would not need it much with a range upto 300, as I use a 60D, and this would be a better choice for me as I shoot birds alot.
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> MJBehnke



i'm 99.9% sure it will i guess i could take my converter into a shop and try it on their demo
the 60D wont AF though with the kenko DGX TC you need a 1 series body for that as it will be an f8 lens


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 17, 2012)

mjbehnke said:


> Are you all saying this will work with the 70-300 F4-5.6 L ??? I read where the Canon TC will not, so I was going to purchase a 70-200 F4.... But if this works, I'll get the 70-300 instead.



After my recent research, there isn't a big iq or price difference between 70-200/4+1.4 and 70-300 @300mm , but the 70-200 as a internal focussing zoom seems to be somewhat sharper esp. open @70mm. The questions I asked myself are "Do I need the extender range often and thus want to change extenders in addition to lenses?" (my Answer: No, I hate changing lenses), and "Do I want a shorter, more compact lens" (my Answer: Yes!)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=738&Camera=453&Sample=1&FLI=4&API=0&LensComp=404&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=1


----------

